
Show HN: Popcorn Time in your browser - milankragujevic
https://browserpopcorn.xyz/
======
SoreGums
Works here, clicked it for a laugh not expecting it to work because streaming
here is crap, only site that works is YouTube. Bought Vimeo won't even cast to
TV. This though, just works, from Chrome on my phone too, nice job.

------
mdtusz
Looks nice, but I'm getting two audio tracks playing at the same time (Chrome
on Windows and watching Horrible Bosses 2).

~~~
milankragujevic
Hmm, that's weird. I don't know why it happens but it does. I think that's an
issue with VideoJS, you may want to open an issue with them. I'm sorry for the
inconvenience. It doesn't happen on other movies, as far as I know.

------
Technomaniacz
What about DMCA? Im just curious.. Love the project though

~~~
jsnider3
Yeah, this is good work, but I don't see it as being remotely legal.

------
joshcaba
Like the idea, just keep getting media loading errors.

~~~
milankragujevic
Sorry about that, the servers are overloaded. I'm setting up more servers to
handle the load. Try to clear your DNS cache and CTRL + F5 the page to see the
new server list.

